# Fencing around basement walk out



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bilco.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?product=1BD-S-1

Keeps kid, dogs, leaves, water out.

Posting a picture of what you have is always helpful and going back and adding where you live in your profile so someone does not have to keep asking for better ansewers


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> http://www.bilco.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?product=1BD-S-1
> 
> Keeps kid, dogs, leaves, water out.
> 
> Posting a picture of what you have is always helpful and going back and adding where you live in your profile so someone does not have to keep asking for better ansewers


Exactly what I was going to suggest!


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

And, the kids can slide down it. That was fun, cept Gramp's was wooden and we'd get a splinter in a place we didn't want Gramma diggin around and pokin at with needle and tweezers. Couldn't see what she was doin, I think some of those jabs were to remind us we weren't s'posed to be playin around like that over there.
I think i actually saw one of those made by rubbermaid, don't know how secure and safe it would be when the twister comes but at least you'll still be fresh when the rescuers finally dig you out.


----------

